# moebius kit release dates



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

does someone know when the bsg centurion and the pegasus will be released?

I think it is on facebook but i dont have facebook.


gus


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Theres stuff on here about them, just look around a little. I thought I heard 4th qaurter for the Pegasus.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

y-y-y-you mean I have to LOOK AROUND??! 

Sheesh!! Can't you just tell us!


----------

